# Trovoada no Algarve - 29 e 30 Novembro



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2020 às 22:46)

Boas noites

Deixo aqui umas fotos captadas nestes últimos dias, das trovoadas que ocorreram por cá nestes últimos dois dias.



 



 



 

Todas as fotos podem ser vistas aqui!

Espero que gostem!


----------

